# bulldog tail



## shieldy13 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks all for info


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shieldy13 said:


> hi all just joined, i have purchased a bulldog puppy and she has a long tail is that right you are not allowed to dock them now????
> will it be a problem if in the future i breed her??
> thanks


they are not a docked breed !!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tail
Set on low, jutting out rather straight and then turning downwards. Round, smooth and devoid of fringe or coarse hair. Moderate in length  rather short than long  thick at root, tapering quickly to a fine point. Downward carriage (not having a decided upward curve at end) and never carried above back.

taken from the kennel club breed standard no mention of docking 

unlike this breed standard which was taken from a docked breed 

Tail
Previously customarily docked.
Docked: Well set on and low, never carried above level of back. Lively in action.
Undocked: Well set on and low, never carried above level of back. Lively in action. Feathered. In balance with the rest of the dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm probably gonna get slated for saying this, but I feel in a type before thinking mood lol.

Shouldn't you really already know this sort of stuff if you are considering breeding bulldogs?


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Bulldogs dont get their tails docked as standard (as per previous posts) 

You are right it is now illegal to dock a dog's tail unless it is going to be used as a working dog and therefore it is for safety so it doesnt get caught. I think if you have a litter (of working dogs) you can dock all of them even if only one is going to be actually working (and i think you have to prove this) hence you might find some breeds docked even though they are pets. 

But for Bulldogs there would never be any docked unless health reasons (ie the dog injures his tail and the vet advises) 

Hope that helps
Becky


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

wat type of bulldog is it???

it may well be an old tyme or american bulldog so in that case the tails are long.

british bulldogs i think can ave all sorts of diff tails..some screwed, some are stumpy and some and a lil longer then normal, im sure, maybe someone british bulldog exp can tell u more but i do know british bulldogs are not docked.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

The only way you can legally dock terriers now is to take them to vets and prove that they are working dogs, they then do the job and give you a certificate. The only drawback is that you now cannot show a terrier in a puppy class with a docked tail even though you have the certificate. p
Personally I do not like terriers with undocked tails but we have to get used to it as it is illegal to dock unless as I said they are proved to be working.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Shouldn't you really already know this sort of stuff if you are considering breeding bulldogs?


Echo this!

Also did you voice your concerns to the breeder? He/she would have told you. Does the breeder know of you intentions to breed? Hopefully following all required health tests etc. I don't know which they are as they are not my breed.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

*shakes head in disbelief*


----------

